

Cover letter that landed me an awesome startup gig as a non-technical - dpolaske
http://polaske.tumblr.com/post/66892352791/my-startup-cover-letter

======
minimaxir
FYI, deleting and resubmitting links is a bannable offense on Hacker News.

~~~
dpolaske
Thx for the warning. I was unaware.

